# Echar al vuelo



## irene.acler

Hola!
Tengo una duda en este trozo de texto.

"De las fulgurantes pàginas de Marco Polo se echaban al vuelo todos los bienes de la creaciòn..."

"Echar al vuelo" significa algo como "buttare all'aria"?


----------



## claudine2006

Propendo per "prendevano il volo", nel senso di "si materializzavano". Vedi se può andare...


----------



## irene.acler

Si, a lo mejor tienes razòn...gracias!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Si, a lo mejor tienes razón...gracias!


Sempre che il senso della frase sia positivo....


----------



## irene.acler

Si si, il senso è giusto secondo il contesto.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Hola!
> Tengo una duda en este trozo de texto.
> 
> "De las fulgurantes pàginas de Marco Polo se echaban al vuelo todos los bienes de la creaciòn..."
> 
> "Echar al vuelo" significa algo como "buttare all'aria"?



La frase dell'esempio suona strana in spagnolo. Non si capisce bene. "Echarse al vuelo" o "emprender el vuelo" è quello che fanno gli ucceli o gli aerei quando cominciano il loro volo.

"Trozo de texto" suona orribile in spagnolo! Io direi "fragmento", o semplicemente "texto".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> La frase dell'esempio suona strana in spagnolo. Non si capisce bene. "Echarse al vuelo" o "emprender el vuelo" è quello che fanno gli uccelli o gli aerei quando cominciano il loro volo.
> 
> "Trozo de texto" suona orribile in spagnolo! Io direi "fragmento", o semplicemente "texto".



 Ah grazie Cecilio..!!
Bueno, por supuesto el fragmento no lo escribì yo, es del escritor Eduardo Galeano.


----------



## SoffiaCoppola

Ciao,éste es mi primer post y estoy un poco nerviosa.
Este autor es uruguayo, y el español de América del Sur es diferente del español de España.
A mí no me suena bien 'echar al vuelo',y nunca lo he oído en el lenguaje oral. Existe una expresión 'echar las campanas al vuelo',pero es una frase hecha:sciogliere/slegare le campane/dare fiato alle trombe/suonare le trombe. Significa 'celebrar', 'difundir las cosas con júbilo'.
Creo que es de las pocas veces que se dice 'echar al vuelo', aparte del vuelo de las aves,claro,o metafóricamente hablando, significa independizarse de los padres, valerse por sí mismo,etc.
En la frase del libro ni siquiera yo lo entiendo muy bien, pero me inclino por ¿materializarse? ,¿celebrarse?,no lo sé ni siquiera yo,en ningún caso es literal,no se traduce por 'buttare all'aria', y en el español de España nunca se dice.
No te preocupes,no tiene mucha importancia, y no te va a ser útil en el lenguaje hablado.


----------



## SoffiaCoppola

Cecilio said:


> La frase dell' esempio suona strana in spagnolo. Non si capisce bene. "Echarse al vuelo" o "emprender el vuelo" è quello che fanno gli ucceli uccelli o gli aerei quando cominciano il loro volo.
> 
> "Trozo de texto" suona orribile in spagnolo! Io direi "fragmento", o semplicemente "texto".Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## SoffiaCoppola

irene.acler said:


> Si Sí, a lo mejor tienes razòn razón...gracias!


----------



## irene.acler

Soffia Coppola, Cecilio ha escrito "la frase dell'esempio" y es correcto, no se dice "la frase del esempio".

Sé que los acentos son agudos en espanol, pero mi teclado no me permite hacerlo en este forum, no entiendo el porqué..


----------



## SoffiaCoppola

irene.acler said:


> Soffia Coppola, Cecilio ha escrito "la frase dell'esempio" y es correcto, no se dice "la frase del esempio".
> 
> Sé que los acentos son agudos en espanol, pero mi teclado no me permite hacerlo en este forum, no entiendo el porqué..


 
Perdona,no dudo de tu sinceridad,pero 'porqué' y 'sé' los has escrito con acento agudo. ¿La 'ñ' tampoco te deja meterla?
Sí,tienes razón, fue un 'lapsus' :dell'esempio. Grazie.


----------



## irene.acler

SoffiaCoppola said:


> Perdona,no dudo de tu sinceridad,pero 'porqué' lo has escrito con acento agudo. ¿La 'ñ' tampoco te deja meterla?
> Sí ,tienes razón, fue un 'lapsus' :dell'esempio. Grazie.



Bueno, la "é" me deja hacerla, mientras que la "a" "o" "u" "i" y "n" con tilde no. Cuando escribo en "Word" tengo un còdigo (perdona el acento) para escribir esas vocales con acento, pero cuando utilizo esos còdigos en este forum me manda a otra pàgina web..no entiendo muy bien el porqué..


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, la "é" me deja hacerla, mientras que la "a" "o" "u" "i" y "n" con tilde no. Cuando escribo en "Word" tengo un còdigo (perdona el acento) para escribir esas vocales con acento, pero cuando utilizo esos còdigos en este forum me manda a otra pàgina web..no entiendo muy bien el porqué..



Io credo che sarebbe più normale dire "no entiendo muy bien por qué".


----------



## claudine2006

SoffiaCoppola said:


> Soffia Coppola, Cecilio ha escrito "la frase dell'esempio" y es correcto, no se dice "la frase del esempio".
> 
> Sé que los acentos son agudos en español, pero mi teclado no me permite hacerlo en este forum, no entiendo el porqué..


Hola, Sofia. Te vamos a regalar un teclado italiano para que sepas que Irene dice la verdad. En italiano sólo tenemos é y è, à, ì,ò,ù. En el teclado italiano las letras vienen ya con acento, no se puede selccionar como en el teclado español.


irene.acler said:


> Bueno, la "é" me deja hacerla, mientras que la "a" "o" "u" "i" y "n" con tilde no. Cuando escribo en "Word" tengo un código para escribir esas vocales con acento, pero cuando utilizo esos códigos en este forum me manda a otra pàgina web...no entiendo muy bien el por qué..


Aquí tienes lo acentos correctos.


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Aquí tienes los acentos correctos.



Y aquí tienes la "s" que te falta... Ese error tal vez delata tu creciente acento andaluz...


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Y aquí tienes la "s" que te falta... Ese error tal vez delata tu creciente acento andaluz...


No seas malo, todavía no llega a tanto....


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Hola, Sofia. Te vamos a regalar un teclado italiano para que sepas que Irene dice la verdad. En italiano sólo tenemos é y è, à, ì,ò,ù. En el teclado italiano las letras vienen ya con acento, no se puede seleccionar como en el teclado español.
> 
> Aquí tienes lo acentos correctos.



Te falta también una "e"


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Te falta también una "e"


Uffa, è proprio arrivata l'ora di riposare un poco la vista...e le dita....


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Uffa, è proprio arrivata l'ora di riposare un poco la vista...e le dita....


 
Eh eh, capita!!
Sei sempre super attiva, un piccolo errore te lo perdoniamo, per stavolta...


----------



## freakit

la único manera para notar los acentos agudos con los teclados italiano es de utilizar el códego ascii, es decir marcar la tecla ALT+una secuencia de tres cifras.... para la ñ, ad ejemplo, es alt+164..... solo que en la páginas web, con los ordenadores italianos no se puede porqué marcando alt y una cifra te mueve la página atrás...... ¡¡y no imaginais que rollo que es!!
si tras teneis un portátil...... estaís en un buen lío


----------



## Neuromante

Hola.
La frase del principio me parece correcta. Tendría un matiz algo poético, eso sí.
En general estoy de acuerdo con SoffiaCoppola pero no creo que "Echar las campanas al vuelo" sea una frase hecha sino que se usa en forma figurada y en realidad se refiere a hacer repicar festivamente las campanas. En el caso de "todos los bienes..." tendría un valor paralelo y aludiría al sentido de las maravillas que se desprende del libro de Marco Polo. Puede que esté hablando de un niño que está leyendolo

Diciento en lo de independizarse de los padres; en español sería "Levantar el vuelo" y se traduce por "Prendere il volo"


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> Hola.
> La frase del principio me parece correcta. Tendría un matiz algo poético, eso sí.
> En general estoy de acuerdo con SoffiaCoppola pero no creo que "Echar las campanas al vuelo" sea una frase hecha sino que se usa en forma figurada y en realidad se refiere a hacer repicar festivamente las campanas. En el caso de "todos los bienes..." tendría un valor paralelo y aludiría al sentido de las maravillas que se desprende del libro de Marco Polo. Puede que esté hablando de un niño que está leyéndolo.
> 
> Diciento (diciendo/disiento ) en lo de independizarse de los padres; en español sería "Levantar el vuelo" y se traduce por "Prendere il volo"


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Neuromante!


----------



## Neuromante

Error ortográfico, perdón. Era "disiento"


----------

